# Backing up Mac iPod onto Windows



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

Anyone know how?
I've got an iPod formatted for OS X that I'm trying to backup my music onto Windows XP -- then format it to a Windows iPod (I know how to do that)


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

If it's your own music, then copy the files from iTunes/Mac to an eternal HD, then to the XP machine. Alternative would be to transfer via a network (ethernet or wifi). 

If it's stolen music, you're on your own...


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

Moscool said:


> If it's your own music, then copy the files from iTunes/Mac to an eternal HD, then to the XP machine. Alternative would be to transfer via a network (ethernet or wifi).
> 
> If it's stolen music, you're on your own...


No, actually it's a stolen iBook. Mine in fact 
So I don't have access to that iBook's iTunes obviously. And the iPod has about 40gb of my music -- so the ext. HD and network options are non-starters. Anything else I might try?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Not sure about XP, but I can tell you how to restore to a Mac first, then transfer the folder to an XP machine...

Senuti works well


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

never transfered from a mac formated ipod to a peecee before but here is a shot

put the ipod into diskmode
connect to the peecee
enable hidden files and folders
go intoo the ipod control folder, and the music should be there
then just drag and drop the music to a folder on the peecee


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

djstp said:


> never transfered from a mac formated ipod to a peecee before but here is a shot
> 
> put the ipod into diskmode
> connect to the peecee
> ...


Thanks. Gave that a try.
On the Apple support forums, I'm told that a Windows can't read the HFS+ format of a Mac iPod. I need to download XPlay 2 to make this work, and I'll try that later on and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

We'reGonnaWin said:


> Thanks. Gave that a try.
> On the Apple support forums, I'm told that a Windows can't read the HFS+ format of a Mac iPod.


True. This why going through a Mac, even only briefly, is the best option


----------

